# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Të dua - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*Të dua* 

 Të dua! S'po mundem që ta di
Çfarë po ndodh me mua,
a mos Zoti më fali vetëm për ty?
Apo ti më bërë për veten tënde...
Shkruaj letra për ty gjatë gjithë ditës
por në mbrëmje i shikoj!
më duket sikur nuk kam shkruar asgjë,
bie në gjumë, ti më vjen në ëndërr
dhe une zgjohem menjëherë
por ti zhdukesh...
Prej dashurisë që kam ndaj teje
dua të vdes se sa të jetoj kështu
as në gjumë nuk më lë të qetë
andaj më merr në gji më shtrëngo
fort më kafsho më thuaj se më do
vetëm mua të lutem.....
dua të vdes i qetë në fjalët e tua!
E di se më do por ke frikë
pse e mundon veten dhe mua?!

----------


## trysil

*Të dua*

Poezi e një ligjerimi bisedimor me tone të rrafshta dhe pa ndonjë shpërthim. Një të kënduar me nota të dhimbjes elegjiake, ku si një tis i hollë pesimizmi e përshko vjershën. 
Poezia është diçka shpirtërore. Këtu pash sall një bisedë që është shndërruar në poezi.
E çmoj ndjenjën tënde mund të jetë tepër e thellë në ty, por këtu në poezi nuk arrin të merr ngjyrën dhe trajtën e tekstit poetik.

Autorit i uroj sukses nga zemra...

----------


## Rebele

Ah, keto poezite e dashurise se parikthyer ... Subjekti eshte kaq i rrahur saqe kerkon GJETJE, perndryshe nuk i servir ndonje gje lexuesit.

----------

